# new to egg sharing.. advice needed



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all
Iam new to egg sharing, I was steralised 4 years ago after coming out of a very bad relationship and gettin into another i thought  was going to last forever, of course it didnt, anyway 4 years later i am in a 3yr relationship and we have decided we want another child,my partner has no children of his own, i have 2, the nhs willnot consider me for steralisation reversal, or for funding for IVF, so we have decided egg sharing is a good idea, I have contacted clinics and am waiting for information to be sent out to us. I am 34 (35 in nov) and am worried that my age will go against me as most places have said that once 35 all treatment for egg sharing will stop even if i havnt fnished.
has anyone my age done or is going through egg sharing? also I am in Kent , am willing to travel to london so does anyone know of good clinics that wont charge me the earth for my costs.
Grateful for any advice received.
Ann Marie xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya maria just thought i'd post a message for you to let you know what i know about egg sharing i too was in sort of the same situation where i had already got a child from a previouse relasionship but after 2 ectopics i was told that i would not be able to have IVF on the NHS even thou my partner of 4 years now had no chilren!!! so wrong but thats another story!!!!!

we decided to try egg share and was excepted straight away there is such a huge demand for doner eggs i'm 33 i know my hospital does cut of at 35 but i really can not imagin they would stop your treatment if it was ongoing dead when you turn 35!!! it also depends on lot's of other facts like your fhs levels.

we went to the lister hospital in chelsea london travelling up from west sussex it's a fantastic hospital with very good results they also have a 2 year waiting list of people wanting a doner egg. best thing to do is give them a ring and get them to send you out all the imfo you then could get you and your partners HIv hep b and hep c blood tests done as thats the blood test that takes the longest to get sorted as you have 2 have it done twice 3 months apart so the sonner you get the 1st one done the quicker you'll be able to start. your doctor can arrange theses tests but be ware if you tell them it's for private fertillity treatment you'll get charged for them it cost us £100 each to get them done!!!

at the lister costs are very low you'll only have to pay the licence fee which is around£105.00 all the drugs are free as well as all scans blood tests and the egg collection and transfere. it think thats all you need to get started hope this helps and good luck   Allyson


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI Ann marie Like Allyson said they wont stop in the middle of treatment when you turn 35 hun they will continue to the end. The best and cheapest thing to do for dh's bloods is to get him to donate a pint of blood. My dh did this ( 1, its free 2,he is helping someone else ) Its the blood tests that take the longest to come back. With my clinic it was 2 months so you really do need to get a move on with it. And i have a friend who is in the same possition as you and was at the Lister and it worked first time for her. Good luck


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanks to you both for your advice, its very reasurring, I really hope I get accepted for egg sharing, it would be the best news I could ever have (apart from being told im pregnant of course!!) I am going to contact The Lister tommorow, they are the clinic I have heard most about..... Im so excited!!!  Ann Marie xxx*


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ann marie was nice to talk to you lastnite. Good luck with our phone call let me know how you get on


----------

